# Live plants in Myriapod enclosures that have worked for me



## Mastigoproctus (Mar 14, 2016)

So first of all forgive me for not knowing the name of more then half these plants, I am not plant expert but I seem to be able to keep them extra healthy! At any rate I should have mentioned in the video that all these enclosures also have earth worms, soil centipedes, spring tails, pred mites and tiny white millipedes living and breeding in the root systems of the plants which I assume helps keep everything so vibrant. These set ups have been doing great for a while now and so I hope maybe this will help some other people add some beauty to their myriapod enclosures. Enjoy!


----------

